# Are you cheating to buy an online gambling site account?



## kingofacc (Jun 18, 2020)

Like, bet365, 1xbet, betfair, unibet, william hill, skrill, neteller or any others bookmakers? 

Recommendations>>>>>

*don't  buy sellers from Instagram, Milanuncios,
*Don't  trust any seller  that writes you offering accounts, even if they are cheap

- Always change passwords in bought accounts 

- Don't  buy accounts in the web, I have some clients that got scammed in webpages that sells accounts.
- If you don't have any recommendation about the person,& you are going to buy accounts or services, and you want to have proves of the conversation, take screenshots before  he can delete all the conversation

- If a supposed Tipster writes you, always ask him for his platform and contact him directly in the web to check if the account is real or not. There are lots of impostors

For any suggestions or recommendation
You can knock me by telegram > t.me/kingofacc
Channel : t.me/bet365accountshop
mail: King_of_bet365@hotmail.com
happy gambling


----------



## Alim7890 (Jul 29, 2020)

Good Suggestions


----------

